
“Why I sold all my Bitcoins for IOTA?” - funerr
https://medium.com/@agammore/why-i-sold-all-my-bitcoins-for-iota-ad37aed8e752
======
ainiriand
What do you think of the fixed amount of coins in IOTA?

~~~
funerr
It is good for investing long term, why? (like Bitcoin)

